# A Stork? No, it was two Parkwood EMTs



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 30, 2004)

*EMT's deliver baby



DURHAM -- At 55, Kathy Bobseine was wondering if she'd ever deliver a baby. 

A week ago today, she got her chance when a 1996 Nissan Pathfinder pulled up to the Parkwood Volunteer Fire Department. 

Inside was a pregnant Nashana Hawley -- so pregnant that she'd told her boyfriend to turn the car around and, instead of the hospital, head for the fire station on Seaton Road. 

"We were two miles from the house," Hawley said Monday. "I said, 'I'm not gonna make it.' " 

Bobseine, who is Parkwood's assistant fire chief, and firefighter David Rudisill, both intermediate-level emergency medical technicians, were at the station when Hawley's boyfriend, Torrance Todd, knocked on the door around 8:45 p.m. and said Hawley needed help. 




READ MORE *


----------

